# File this under...The most destructive air tool eVAR?!?!



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I know many of you have air tool capability from your respective setups...I stumbled upon this video and immediately thought this may be the best Bad idea ever!

The video says you would have to carry an air compressor basically everywhere you go...well we certainly have that part covered!

I would be so pissed if one of these ever showed up at a car show but good lord it looks fun!






Edit: No good will come of thisopcorn:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Holy sh*t.


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my 
God

I want to run this to inside the car, next time someone cuts me off they'll be sorry!


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

RomanML320 said:


> Oh my
> God
> 
> I want to run this to inside the car, next time someone cuts me off they'll be sorry!


hahahahahaha


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

shame what he did to that box of cocaine.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> shame what he did to that box of cocaine.


Its a shame what that box of cocaine did to his family


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Made me think of this.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This is awesome would be perfect for those who get road rage.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems like it has horrible accuracy but it would totally show people who is boss of the road


----------



## lucas.g60 (Jan 4, 2011)

me want!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

choey said:


> This is awesome would be perfect for those who get road rage.


Hope you don't run into someone that carries...










AR-15 Pistol :laugh:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hope you don't run into someone that carries...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol not me!! I don't get road rage I'm to laid back for that crap. 

Would be fun to screw around with tho my brother had a ak airsoft gun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

At first I was thinking this cant be that good, then he pulled trigger and  this happened.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

lol thats awesome :thumbup:


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

**** yeah. Must. Have.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

Needs a scuba tank to go mobile


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

that is awesome, so simple too, could prolly be made for under $5 lol...like others said, no good could come from this :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Interesting idea...

:vampire:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Crazy man, love it!:laugh:


----------

